

Apple's Will Release 3 Different iWatches This Year - arms77
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-iwatch-screen-size-rumors-2014-7?nr_email_referer=1&utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Business%20Insider%20Select&utm_campaign=BI%20Select%20%28Tuesday%20Thursday%29%202014-07-15&utm_content=emailshare

======
josho
I am very excited for the iWatch release. During the rumours of Apple building
a phone, I doubted their ability to design one that I would want. Boy, was I
wrong. Today, I can't fathom wanting to wear a watch again. So, I have no idea
what Apple could do that would make me change my mind, but they seem to be
betting big on this.

My guess is a watch with a bunch of health sensors, or maybe a truly next
generation Siri experience. Those are neat technology improvements. But, it
still doesn't get me excited to wear a watch.

~~~
Gustomaximus
I'm quite bullish on smart watches, mainly due to the health applications that
seem to be on-route. I've been wondering how this will effect the wider watch
making industry? My initial thought is the middle-call watch brands will get
hit. Someone looking to buy a Patek Philippe still will but your 25-55 y/o
white collar worker will likely start moving towards smart watches.

It will be interesting to see how groups like Swatch fare over coming years.
Android might be popular if it lets them make own brand versions via open
source software.

~~~
josho
Regarding the health apps, my understanding is that we would need a
breakthrough in sensor technology to make things interesting by adding more
than blood pressure and motion tracker monitoring. But, I may be wrong as the
sensors available* seem to be capable of more.

*[http://www.techhive.com/article/2198147/samsung-announces-si...](http://www.techhive.com/article/2198147/samsung-announces-simband-a-wearable-dev-kit-to-cement-leadership-in-digital-health.html)

